# I7700K 92 Grad mit Prime95



## Namus777 (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich habe folgendes system: 

I7700K 
Msi z270 gaming m3 
G-skill Ram  ddr 4 3000 cl 15 16-16-35
be Quiet 500 watt netzteil
palit 1070 Super jetstream 
Wasserkühlung Corsair H81 v2

Nun ist mein Problem das die Temperaturen extrem hoch sind, obwol die Wasserpumpe auf DC  eingestellt ist und auf max. läuft. 
Die temperaturen verändern sich so schnell das die cpu mal 80 grad warm ist, schließt man die Anwendung ist sie plötzlich innerhalb einer sekunde nur noch 45 grad heiß. 
Das wirkt so als ob die Sensoren nicht richtig laufen, denn wärme baut sich nicht so schnell auf und nimmt normalerweiße auch nicht so schnell ab.

in games komme ich immer auf 80 grad 
und mit prime 95 sogar auf  93 grad nach kurzer Zeit.

Auch dort ist es komisch wie schnell die temperatur auf 90 grad ist. 

Die Wasserkühlung Corsair H81 v2 ist sicherlich nicht die beste, aber ohne übertaktet zu haben erwarte ich da bessere temps. 
auch die software von Cosair läuft nicht richtig, stellt man die steuerung auf balance bleibt sie auf minimum stehen egal wieviel last die cpu hat.
stellt man selbst ein ab wann sie hochdrehen soll, bleibt sie ebenfalls auf den ersten wert und reagiert nicht.


----------



## Sverre (15. Januar 2018)

Alles soweit gut...
Die 80 Grad liegen an der (zu hohen) Vcore die das Mainboard (unter Auto) anlegt.

Zu den Sensoren, das ist eine Berechnung und  kein Thermometer.
Die Genauigkeit liegt bei +/-5Grad und ist auf ca.110Grad mal festgelegt worden damit sich dein Mainboard abschaltet.
Je weiter die Temperatur von den 110Grad weg ist, um so ungenauer wird der ausgelesene Wert.

IDF: Weshalb viele Systeminfo-Tools falsche CPU-Temperaturen anzeigen |
    heise online
CPU Temperature Monitor: Intel DTS and PECI
Intel(R) Core™ Processors Technical Resources


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Januar 2018)

Das ist fast schon normal, der 7700k ist nunmal ein Hitzkopf, wenn man dann keine recht starke Kühlung hat passiert sowas eben, das war bei mir vor dem Köpfen und der Wasserkühlung auch ähnlich. Wenn die Cpu 80° warm wird ist das im Prinzip egal, die Temperaturen in Prime sind für den 24/7 Betrieb irrelevant, weil man Prime nur als Test für die Stabilität und Kühlung verwendet. Also lass ihn ruhig 80° warm werden, solange er nicht runtertaktet ist es egal.


----------



## Namus777 (16. Januar 2018)

auf wieviel vcore sollte ich den denn stellen ?  hab da nicht viel ahnung von


----------



## Sverre (16. Januar 2018)

So wenig wie möglich....sprich erstmal schaun wieviel Vcore im Moment angelegt wird.
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools
Das Programm mit Sensors only starten und in der Mitte nach Vcore suchen...nicht VID.

Ist zwar für ASUS...es geht um die Begrifflichkeiten und das Vorgehen.
The Kaby Lake overclocking guide - Edge Up

Ich schätze Stock wird unter 1,20V Last laufen.


----------



## Namus777 (16. Januar 2018)

Super danke, an euch das hilft mir schonmal, aber ihr meint ich kann es auf dauer auch so hoch laufen lassen?  

mit cpu z im leerlauf zeigt es mir schon 1,144 V an also wird der wert 1,20 sicherlich übertroffen unter lasst.

Und sollte die Pumpe nun auf DC oder PVM stehen? so ganz hab ich das noch nicht verstanden.


----------

